# Do bass like...



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

do bass like plastic crayfish? what color works good and what size.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Bass love crayfish!! Every lake can have different color crayfish. Portage Lakes they are redish while up near Erie they are greenish. Turn over rocks on the lakes you fish to find them and se what color they are.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

i dident know that. i thought they all were a brownish color.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

how do you get a live crayfish on a hook? what rig do you use?


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i've only fished live ones up at Erie and we used just plain #2 worm hooks. i also pegged a very small worm weight about 5 inches up from the hook. you could go with a split shot as well. you want to hook them thru the tail and drag them backwards. crawfish flee threatening situations backwards.... i suppose by design. they also make a clicking sound when escaping. so you might want to add a glass/plastic bead on your rig so it slides up/down your line and clicks against your hook or weight for an added attraction device.  good luck...bass luv 'em


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Erie smallies love soft craws, but I couldn't keep the sheepies off the hook!


----------



## Bassmastr (Jun 8, 2004)

I've always done very well on 4 inch Pumpkinseed Power Craws. It seems like they work well anywhere I fish them.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

As another added lure, I reccomend Rebel Craws. Expirement with different colors and sizes, but I use the Wee-Craws. I have caught 5 lb largemouth with that small of a lure. I usually rip them along the bottom making sure they are bouncing off of rocks. My favorite colors are red/black and pumpkinseed. I also reccomend chnaging the hooks, as the ones they come with are not very good. These are great for streams, rip-rap areas, and points. I am always amazed that big bass will hit a small lure.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how do u rig plastics on a jig or waht


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

I like to rig my craw's in a split-shot rig. its just a med.led shot and a hook about 12in between each other. i just texas rig them to the hook.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. I never had much luck with the crayfish. I've tried them. I always worked them slowly along the bottom. Never had much luck.
"Ripping them along the bottom" makes a heck of a lot more sense. 
I've caught thousands of crayfish when I was a kid. It really never occurred to me to fish them they way the reacted when I was reaching for them. Backwards, Fast.
I'll let cha know how it works.


----------



## Anth (Aug 16, 2004)

two years agow i always got 50 or so a day in the licking river. but now im lucky to find 5  .


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

We used to get them at night while we were catfishin. We'd take the lantern by the water. The crayfish would come near. We had 2 foot of line with a small hook and a peice of worm stuck on hook. We'd lower the hook over top the crayfish until he'd grab it with "da-claw". One yank and he's on the shore. A bucket full was easy.
That was a few years though.


----------

